
Google Co-Founders Give Up Management Roles – Sundar Pichai to lead Alphabet - mathattack
https://finance.yahoo.com/news/larry-page-steps-down-at-alphabet-sundar-pichai-to-lead-both-alphabet-google-as-ceo-213715829.html
======
dang
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21696954](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21696954)

